# Arto 69 GL (2003) up-plating to 4000kg



## nicholsong

We have an Arto 69 GL (2003) which is plated at 3850kg.

SVTech have said it can go to 4000kg after fitting air assisted suspension on the rear axle.

Has anyone done this? What kit supplier? What fitter? What cost?

Grateful for answers please.

Cheers 

Geoff


----------



## listerdiesel

Does the weight of the assisters come out of that 150kg, Geoff?

Sounds a bit marginal for what it's going to cost.

Peter


----------



## HarryTheHymer

Marcle Leisure do an air assistant kit for fitting between the leaf spring and chassis for about £350 (2011 price).

If you have an alco chassis - probably much more expensive.

SV Tech paperwork £240 + vat (2011 price).

Didn't go ahead with mods as subsequently bought a van with higher payload.


----------



## stewartwebr

It's funny how all our needs and demands differ. I have just received the paperwork from SVTech today to reduce my payload by 500kg on my new Niessman Bischoff Flair. It is normally delivered with a GVW of 6700kg. My vehicle was supplied with the upgraded full front and rear air suspension. Therefore they upgraded the GVW to 7200kg. No good to me as my new TOAD being delivered on the 1st March weighs 1440kg. Therefore 7200+1440 = 8640kg which pushes me over my driving licence restriction of GTW of 8250kg therefore 500kg was taken off the payload 
SVTech have been excellent and the cost of the service was £120+ VAT which I thought was fairly reasonable. 

Cheers

Stewart


----------



## bognormike

geoff

it might be worth it to improve the ride as well as up-plating. have a look in the suspension etc forum

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-181.html

I know mine has AS suspension which was fitted by the previous owner. Very good, and he swore the ride was so much better than before.

http://www.as-airsuspension.co.uk


----------



## nicholsong

listerdiesel said:


> Does the weight of the assisters come out of that 150kg, Geoff?
> 
> Sounds a bit marginal for what it's going to cost.
> 
> Peter


Peter

Good point but I do not know what the kit weighs

At the moment with full diesel and water tanks and 25lt/kg spare water and two bicycles we are 75kg under the 3850kg, so going to 4000kg would give us 225kg( extra, but as you say nett of the kit. It would allow for a small scooter.

Yes there is a cost, but probably a lot less than swapping MH.

SVTech are quoting £260+VAT - not much up on 2011.

I am just thinking ahead for when we might be long-terming, because if we do want to swap MHs I know how long a fussy bugger like me takes to find one - 4 years for our current Arto, but that was from a standing-start as a novice and without being near the German market as we are now.

Geoff


----------



## Gretchibald

Geoff, as you know we have exactly the same van as you so am interested to see if it's possible to upgrade to the 4 tonnes. We do carry probably same as you plus a scooter , helmets coats etc, generator, trolley jack, toolkit etc so likely a bit overweight. We do have air suspension though and the van looks and drives ok fully loaded but would like to be legal.


----------



## GEMMY

Who needs a professional unit charging 100s of pounds to declare a LOWER eight

tony


----------



## Bill_OR

Geoff,
I went though the same process on my Autotrail Apache 634 to take it from 3650 to 3850.
I bought the basic kit from Marcle Leisure and fitted it myself. The job was not difficult but you do need to be fit enough to get under the MH and have the tools available. The one tool that I had to borrow was a torque wrench for refitting the U bolts on the leaf springs. I think the job took me 2-3 hours.
The SVTech documentation process was fine and the only thing that took 2 attempts was getting the change made by DVLA. That last step took 3 months in total (2x6 weeks).
Bill


----------



## stewartwebr

GEMMY said:


> Who needs a professional unit charging 100s of pounds to declare a LOWER eight
> 
> tony


Tony, were referring to me using a company to lower the weight? How else would I do it, where would I get the plates etc for the van. In relation to what I have spent on the van £150 seemed not too bad and saved me the grief, which I neither have the time, energy or knowledge so to answer your question....ME!


----------



## nicholsong

stewartwebr said:


> GEMMY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who needs a professional unit charging 100s of pounds to declare a LOWER eight
> 
> tony
> 
> 
> 
> Tony, were referring to me using a company to lower the weight? How else would I do it, where would I get the plates etc for the van. In relation to what I have spent on the van £150 seemed not too bad and saved me the grief, which I neither have the time, energy or knowledge so to answer your question....ME!
Click to expand...

Stewart and Tony

May I try to concilliate between you two.

When I read that you wanted to reduce the weight I also had the thought that it is quite simple and maybe does not need spending money on.

As I understand the process it is only necessary to request DVLA to reduce the weight on the V5C, for which they will require no technical information.

Once they have done that any plate-maker can make the plate according to the new V5C - it is only a simple stamping process, with no legality like a Registration Plate.

There will be a bit extra to pay on the VED below 3500kg - I know it seems crazy but those are the way the VED rates are formulated.

I am not against you paying SVTech, but I would agree with Tony that it is not necessary, unlike my situation where I am trying to prove that a technical change warrants a weight increase.

Geoff


----------



## GEMMY

Exactly, why pay through the nose for something the DVLA will do for free on the 'nod' ,there will be no reduction in duty as the weight remains above 3500kg

tony


----------



## stewartwebr

Thanks everyone, I would have no idea how to go about reducing the limit even if it is as simple as merely contacting DVLA and as I said I need the new plates. Granted, as others have said I could have one made. Again I would have no idea where and to be honest I have a full time job and just don't have the time to get involved. It was much easier to pay the £150 and have it all done for me. To some that is a waste of money to me it was paying someone to do something I don't have the time to do. I would rather be spending my valuable free time in the Motorhome. 

As Tony says the VED will not be effected as I'm reducing the weight from 7200kg down to 6700kg. Actually having done the calculations again and after reading the Mercedes website the vehicle is slightly lighter so might as well keep the Motorhome to max if I can. The other thing about using SVTech was if I ever want it back at 7200kg they will know the history. Not that I ever will, never kept a Motorhome longer than 2 years lol

Happy camping

Stewart


----------



## GEMMY

" The other thing about using SVTech was if I ever want it back at 7200kg they will know the history. Not that I ever will, never kept a Motorhome longer than 2 years lol "


------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dvla would increase with no problem, all it is being reverted back to the original.

If I had your income, I'd have got my butler to organise everything :lol: 

tony


----------



## stewartwebr

Tony, you missed one very important element to the whole thing. I'm a Scotsman...every penny is a prisoner :lol: 

I have not paid SVTech the paperwork is in the post to proceed you have me thinking, but of course I will pay and get it done by them but sending the money will be even harder now armed with the information you provided. 

Thanks everyone and love the banter 

:roll:


----------



## GEMMY

Just shows, you are on the 'premiere' motorhome site, why did you not ask the question on here?

tony


----------

